# Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschließen. Aber wie ?



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2012)

*Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschließen. Aber wie ?*

Moin,
bald findet ein mb quart 310 A von 1987 den Weg zu mir. Dieser ist aktiv und hat folgende Ausgänge :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/513252d1327390719-aktiven-subwoofer-vollverstaerker-anschlien-aber-wie-img_0999.jpg

Die Bilder sind von dem Verkäufer. Leider nicht so das Wahre 

Leider besitze ich keinen Vorverstärker, an den ich den Subwoofer hängen könnte, nur einen Vollverstärker (Harman Kardon HK6300), dier allerdings keinen Pre-Out hat.
Die Ein- und Ausgänge sind hier zu erkennen.

Bitte helft mir den Subwoofer richtig anzuschließen !

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

2 Y Cinch Adapter,  An External Processor Out, von da einmal wieder in den External Processor IN und einmal in den Line IN vom Subwoofer. Und dann beten das der externel Processor Out zwischen Vorverstärker und Endstufe geschalten wird bei dem H/K


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Hier in diesem Thread schreibt jemand das :



> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgende Anmerkungen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Haja dann wirds wohl gehen, must du eben ausprobieren. Ist ohnehin deine einzige möglichkeit.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Ja, stimmt auch wieder...
Wenn nicht, verkauf ich den und kauf mir einen ordinären Vorvertärker.

Wie sieht es mit den verschieden Stereo-Kanälen (rechts & links) bei deiner Lösung aus, muss ich da was beachten ?


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Da solltest nix beachten müssen, da der Sub ja Stereo eingänge hat, must halt mal im Handbuch vom Sub durchlesen falls du nur einen anschluss verwendest ob der gebrückt angeschlossen werden kann.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Der hat kein Handbuch dabei...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

An sich musst Du den Sub einfach per Cinch-Stereokabel an den Rec/Tape-Out Deines Verstärkers anschließen, die Anschlüsse links am Sub müssten das sein. Die Boxen lässt Du so am Verstärker wie gewohnt. Am Sub musst Du natürlich dann die Trennfrequenz so regeln, dass der Sub nicht auch die höheren Töne versucht zu spielen.

Problem: die Boxen werden natürlich trotzdem auch alle tiefen Töne versuchen zu spielen, da der Verstärker selbst ja nicht Sub und "Rest" getrennt ausgeben kann, so dass an den Boxenanschlüssen kein Sub-Bass rauskommt... Wenn Du das verhindern willst, dann müssen die Boxen statt an den Verstärker direkt an den Sub (rote und schwarze Drehanschlüsse). Warum das ein Problem ist? Nun, es kann sein, dass der Sub qualitativ nicht so gut ist wie Dein Verstärker und du daher dann keinen so guten Klang hast wie über den den Verstärker. Zudem kann es je nach Boxengröße sein, dass es mit der Leistung des Subs eng wird.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*



> An sich musst Du den Sub einfach per Cinch-Stereokabel an den Rec/Tape-Out Deines Verstärkers anschließen, die Anschlüsse links am Sub müssten das sein. Die Boxen lässt Du so am Verstärker wie gewohnt. Am Sub musst Du natürlich dann die Trennfrequenz so regeln, dass der Sub nicht auch die höheren Töne versucht zu spielen.



Der Sub hat eine aktive Frequenzweiche drin, so viel ich weiß... Ich kann nicht die Trennfrequenz einstellen, die liegt fest bei 80 Hz 



> Problem: die Boxen werden natürlich trotzdem auch alle tiefen Töne versuchen zu spielen, da der Verstärker selbst ja nicht Sub und "Rest" getrennt ausgeben kann, so dass an den Boxenanschlüssen kein Sub-Bass rauskommt... Wenn Du das verhindern willst, dann müssen die Boxen statt an den Verstärker direkt an den Sub (rote und schwarze Drehanschlüsse). Warum das ein Problem ist? Nun, es kann sein, dass der Sub qualitativ nicht so gut ist wie Dein Verstärker und du daher dann keinen so guten Klang hast wie über den den Verstärker. Zudem kann es je nach Boxengröße sein, dass es mit der Leistung des Subs eng wird.



Der Sub hat eine Endstufe für die Satelliten und eine für sich selbst.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Der Sub hat eine Endstufe für die Satelliten und eine für sich selbst.



mag ja sein, aber hat der soviel Leistung wie der Verstärker? Je nach Boxen wäre das natürlich egal. Aber das Sound"problem" bleibt ja so oder so bestehen, also dass es schlechter klingen KÖNNTE, als mit dem Verstärker.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Ja, da hast du leider recht 

Der Sub hat für die beiden Satelliten 2x100W und für sich selbst 150W.
Der HK6300 hat glaub ich eine Dauerleistung von 60W bei 4 Ohm...


----------



## Bier (24. Januar 2012)

Kann man die Satellieten nicht einfach entlasten, indem man am Stereoverstärker die Bässe rausnimmt. Dann bleibt dem Sub genug leistung für sich. Sollte sich doch eigl nicht auf die Pre-Outs auswirken oder?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*



Bier schrieb:


> Kann man die Satellieten nicht einfach entlasten, indem man am Stereoverstärker die Bässe rausnimmt. Dann bleibt dem Sub genug leistung für sich. Sollte sich doch eigl nicht auf die Pre-Outs auswirken oder?



Das müsste man testen, ob zB der Rec-Out dann auch weniger Bass abbekommen würde. Allerdings ist die Bass-Regelung bei Verstärkern idR sehr "großzügig", d.h. wenn Du den Bass runterdrehst, dann werden auch Basstöne über 80Hz leiser, die an sich die Boxen darstellen sollten und auch können.


----------



## Gast12348 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich musst Du den Sub einfach per Cinch-Stereokabel an den Rec/Tape-Out Deines Verstärkers anschließen, die Anschlüsse links am Sub müssten das sein. Die Boxen lässt Du so am Verstärker wie gewohnt. Am Sub musst Du natürlich dann die Trennfrequenz so regeln, dass der Sub nicht auch die höheren Töne versucht zu spielen.
> 
> Problem: die Boxen werden natürlich trotzdem auch alle tiefen Töne versuchen zu spielen, da der Verstärker selbst ja nicht Sub und "Rest" getrennt ausgeben kann, so dass an den Boxenanschlüssen kein Sub-Bass rauskommt... Wenn Du das verhindern willst, dann müssen die Boxen statt an den Verstärker direkt an den Sub (rote und schwarze Drehanschlüsse). Warum das ein Problem ist? Nun, es kann sein, dass der Sub qualitativ nicht so gut ist wie Dein Verstärker und du daher dann keinen so guten Klang hast wie über den den Verstärker. Zudem kann es je nach Boxengröße sein, dass es mit der Leistung des Subs eng wird.



Bin ich denn der einzige der hier auf die Bilder achtet  Der Sub hat kein Regler für die Trennfrequenz die Trennfrequenz ist FEST bei 80hz vorgegeben. Zudem TapeOut wär Fatal, dann kann er auch gleich nen CD Player direkt an den Verstärker anklemmen, da man an dem Amp aber keine Lautstärke regeln kann weils ne reine Endstufe ist, ist der TapeOut unbrauchbar, denn der leitet lediglich das Line In Signal weiter, die Lautstärke Reglung greift beim TapeOut nicht, wär ja auch ziemlich blöd denn dann wär ja z.b die Aufnahme Laustärke abhängig vom Lautstärke Regler..... 


Die einzige möglichkeit die er hat, hab ich bereits gepostet, allerdings wie ich schon gepostet hab, dadurch das er das Signal Hinter dem Vorverstärker abgreifen MUSS, beinflusst auch die Klangreglung was der Verstärker abbekommt, ist also total unsinnig den Bass rauszudrehen, denn dann würde der Subwoofer Verstärker kein bass mehr abbekommen.

PS : Die einzige reglung die der Amp hat ist die Eingangsempfindlichkeit, diese dient aber nicht zur Lautstärke regulierung.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*



dfence schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der einzige der hier auf die Bilder achtet  Der Sub hat kein Regler für die Trennfrequenz die Trennfrequenz ist FEST bei 80hz vorgegeben.


 erstens hatte ich auch geschaut, zwei Regler gesehen und dann mit dem Gedanken abgehakt "zwei Regler = Trennfrequenz und Volume"  und zudem hat der Threadersteller das ja auch schon längst geklärt, dass der Sub eine feste Trennfrequenz hat.




> Zudem TapeOut wär Fatal,


 Naja, "fatal" wäre es nur, wenn er damit den Sub oder den Verstärker schrotten würde oder so was... "ungünstig" ist das passendere Wort, denn in Wahrheit hat er halt lediglich den Nachteil, dass er den Sub immer per Hand nachregeln muss, wenn er die Musik lauter oder leiser hören will und den Sub am TapeOut dran hat.  


Das mit dem Bass rausdrehen halte ich ja ebenfalls für eine Sache, die nicht funktionieren wird, SELBST wenn man zum Sub ein Signal senden würde, bei dem das volle Signal noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Vllt. wäre es ja einfacher einen kleinen Vorvertärker zu kaufen, dann hätte ich auch wieder mehr Platz auf meinem Schreibtisch 
Ich komme drauf, weil ich ja nur einen Eingang brauche...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Wie jetzt? ^^ Du schließt da also nur EIN Gerät an? Warum lässt Du den Verstärker dann nicht einfach ganz weg? ^^ Der sub "ist" ja wegen seines Cincheingänges und den Boxenanschlüssen quasi selber ein Verstärker. Nur eben mit nur EINEM Eingang und ohne Fernbedienung (vermute ich mal).


Ansonsten bietet es sich - wenn Du "sogar" vorhattest, Geld für einen Vorverstärker aufzuwenden - auch an, den Verstärker durch einen AV-Receiver zu ersetzen, die ja nen Sub-Anschluss haben.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Naja, ich schließe nur meinen PC an. Die "richtige" Anlage habe ich ja schon und da möchte ich keinen Sub verwenden 

Im Prospekt von mb quart steht nur etwas von einer integrierten Endstufe und einer aktiven Frequenzweiche...

Dann müsste ich aber die Lautstärker über Windows regeln oder ?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> erstens hatte ich auch geschaut, zwei Regler gesehen und dann mit dem Gedanken abgehakt "zwei Regler = Trennfrequenz und Volume"  und zudem hat der Threadersteller das ja auch schon längst geklärt, dass der Sub eine feste Trennfrequenz hat.
> 
> 
> Naja, "fatal" wäre es nur, wenn er damit den Sub oder den Verstärker schrotten würde oder so was... "ungünstig" ist das passendere Wort, denn in Wahrheit hat er halt lediglich den Nachteil, dass er den Sub immer per Hand nachregeln muss, wenn er die Musik lauter oder leiser hören will und den Sub am TapeOut dran hat.
> ...


 
Du scheinst nicht ganz verstanden zu haben wo die problematik liegt, der Subwoofer hat keine Laustärke reglung ! Nur einen regler für die Eingangsempfindlichkeit, Fatal wäre es ihn an den RecOut anzuklemmen aus folgenden gründen : 
Der Subwoofer würde sobald er an ist und ein Signal anliegt FULL POWER spielen, also so als würdest du den Amp mal eben voll aufdrehen und Play drücken....  Fatal wäre erstens, es kanns gehör schädigen, und zweitens ja es kann die Boxen + Subwoofer schrotten.

Den Amp weg lassen geht nicht, der Subwoofer ist lediglich eine Endstufe und die haben gewöhnlich keine Lautstärke reglung, denn Endstufen spielen immer FullPower ..... schonmal überlegt warum bei deinem Yamaha die Lautstärke Scala bei -99db anfängt ? Ganz einfach weil der Vorverstärker das signal drosselt und die Endstufe immer Fullpower spielt. 

Er brauch also zwingend ein Vorverstärker um das Teil anzusteuern.


@Johnny ja du müstest die Lautstärke über Windows regeln, ich empfehle es aber nicht ne Soundkarte direkt an die Endstufe zu klemmen, warum ? 
Nun ja, du schaltest den Subwoofer ein, fährst den PC hoch, Soundkarte wird Initialisiert und es knackt mal kurz, dieses knacken wird full power wiedergegeben, was unter umständen eine so hohe Lautsprecher auslenkung verursachen kann das dir die Lautsprecher Hops gehen, das nur eines der dramatischen beispiele was passieren könnte ......


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

WAAAS, das Teil hat nicht mal einen Volumeregler? Also, dann würd ich das Teil ehrlich gesagt eh vergessen... Du hast den ja noch nicht, oder? Selbst mit vorhandenem Sub-Out am Verstärker müsste man ja dauernd dann ins Menü, um den Sub anzupassen - denn je nach Musik oder auch Quelle (zB Filme und Games sind oft ZU bombastisch im Vergleich zu Musik) muss man den Sub ja auch immer wieder mal lauter/leiser machen. Ich stell meinen Sub zB bei Filmen "lauter" ein als bei Musik, und bei Musik auch je nach Genre anders, zB härtere neue Technosachen sind oft zu übertrieben im Subbereich, andere Sachen aus den 80er/90ern haben wiederum den Bass schon fast ZU dezent, wieder andere Sachen aus den 90ern sind oft im Bassbereich "schlecht" produziert und erzeugen einen wabbeligen und störenden Subbass (damals hatte "man" zu Hause halt iDr noch keine Subs, so dass es keiner gemerkt hat  ) usw. 

Ich wusste echt nicht, dass es etwas gibt, was nur einen Eingangsregler hat ^^ gibt es das häufig, oder ist das eher exotisch bei Subs?


----------



## Gast12348 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Das ist die Regel bei Endstufen, bzw Subwoofern mit Endstufe, ungewöhnlich ist es eher wenn der Sub nen Lautstärke regler hat. 

Wie gesagt Endstufen sind so vorgesehen das sie immer FullPower spielen, die Lautstärke Reglung wird immer durch nen Vorverstärker gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Aber ein Sub kommt doch "normalerweise" an einen AVR oder an einen der wenigen Stereoverstärker mit Sub-out - sind solche Subs wie hier im Thread nicht per se eher ungewöhnlich für den durchschnittlichen Hausgebrauch?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*

Eben weil die Sub´s in der Regel an nen AVR oder Stereo Amp mit Sub Out angeschlossen werden haben sie keine Lautstärke reglung, die geschieht ja über den Vorverstärker in der Headunit ( damit ist der AVR oder Amp gemeint ) 

Der Subwoofer hier im Thread ist eigentlich dafür gedacht direkt von nem Vorverstärker angesteuert zu werden, also entweder von nem Vollverstärker der auftrennbar ist, oder eben von nem Vorverstärker, das ist natürlich seltener, ich hab auch so die vermutung das es zu dem Sub von MBquart auch noch die passenden Lautsprecher gibt.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschlien. Aber wie ?*



> [...] ich hab auch so die vermutung das es zu dem Sub von MBquart auch noch die passenden Lautsprecher gibt.



Gibt es, und die habe ich auch -> mb quart 280 

Es wird doch wohl i-wo einen kleinen Vorvestärker mit nur einem oder zwei Eingängen geben, oder ? 

EDIT : Wenn mein hk6300 wirklich eine auftrennbare Technik hat, muss ich doch gar nicht die Variante mit den 2 Y-Kabeln machen...
Dann kann ich doch ganz normal von External-Processor Out in den Line-In des Subs, oder ?
Was könnte mir da im schlimmsten Fall passieren, falls es nicht auftrennbar ist ?


----------



## Gast12348 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktiven Subwoofer an Vollverstärker anschließen. Aber wie ?*

So kannst das natürlich auch machen, ich ging eigentlich von aus das du den H/K weiterhin als Amp nutzen willst, aber in dem fall brauchst natürlich kein Y kabel.


----------

